# Problem With Fridge



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, after taking most of last year off from camping, we headed out for a short trip this weekend. The fridge would only work on propane. The outlet has power. I have heard of a fuse somewhere? Any ideas. Thanks


----------

